# RM Pipeline aufrüsten!



## ghanahook (7. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag! Ich bin neu hier, also sollte ich mich erst kurz vorstellen: Ich heiße Uli, bin in Erfurt zuhause und seit 1995 auf Rocky Mountain unterwegs. Erst mit einem '96er Altitude, das inzwischen eine Wand in meinem Wohnzimmer verziert und seit 2002 mit einem Pipeline. Eigentlich wollte ich das Pipeline ja loswerden und mir was mit weniger Federweg aus Fernost holen.  Glücklicherweise bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen.. Also werde ich das Pipeline aufbauen! Dazu sind eure Ratschläge herzlich willkommen, da die Zeiten, in denen ich mich bei Bikeparts auskannte, schon länger her sind.. Okay, ich bin meistens auf Tagestouren unterwegs, sehr gern auf schnellen und technisch anspruchsvollen Singletrails. Auch bergab hab ich Spaß, Riesen-Sprünge, Hammer-Drops und Bikepark-Action sind allerdings nicht mein Ding. Entsprechend soll das Pipeline aufgebaut werden. Die Marzocchi Z3 soll einer Gabel mit Lock-Out weichen. Angeblich kompensiert das bergauf das hohe Alter und die miese Kondition.. Federweg sollte maximal 130 mm sein, das muss reichen.. Die serienmäßigen Hayes-Scheiben, die nicht wirklich der Hit sind, müssen ebenfalls raus. Vielleicht was von Magura..?! Der bisherige Dämpfer ist ein Fox Vanilla R. Aber ihr kennt sicher Besseres fürs Pipeline.. Nachgedacht wird weiterhin über neue Kurbeln (drin sind LX), und eine neue Sattelstütze (bisher Race Face Prodigy, aber ich suche eine gerade, die sich leichter justieren lässt). So, das war's schon. Aber vielleicht fällt euch ja noch was ein. Danke schonmal im voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Mai 2007)

erstmal herzlich willkommen!
für dein einsatzgebiet fänd ich ne rock shox revelation schon mal sinnvoll.
sattelstütze so ein i-beam gedöns, zum beispiel von SDG. da brauchst du dann aber auch nen neuen sattel
dämpfer roco air  hab ich noch nicht probiert aber hey.... ders von marzocchi 
bremse vllt avid juicys mit 180er scheiben( je nachdem wieviel du wiegst)
kurbeln je nachdem wie locker das geld bei dir sitzt xt kurbeln oder eben am besten die neuen XTR hihi.

das wär so mal mein aufbau
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghanahook (14. Mai 2007)

Erstmal Danke für die Tipps! Nachdem ich viel Zeit im Internet mit der Suche nach Dämpfer- und Federgabeltests verbracht habe, siehts nach einer Fox Talas Gabel und nem Fox RP23-Dämpfer aus.. Hoffe mal, die halten, was die Werbe-Rhetorik verspricht.. XT-Kurbeln sind sicher sehr okay. Bei den Bremsen bin ich noch nicht sicher. Was spricht denn für Avid im Vergleich bspw. zu Magura? Ach, ja - was is das Neue an der i-beam Stütze von SDG? Sattelstützen, die sich in alle Richtungen einstellen lassen gabs doch schon früher, zu meiner Zeit.. Hüstel..
Danke + viele Grüße..


----------



## s.d (14. Mai 2007)

Das ibeam zeug ist höllenleicht


----------

